# Già



## Ultimo (9 Novembre 2013)

posso dirti una cosa? sbagli ad essere gelosa delle altre. l'unica verso cui dovresti provare questo sentimento è la moglie. e sai perché? xche è da lei che torna sempre, è lei che non lascerebbe, è lei quella che lo fa sentire a casa. tutte voi siete dei rafforzamenti al suo matrimonio, perche grazie a voi non la lascia. riprendi il tuo valore e togliti dallo stuolo dei suoi giochini senza impegno. ...

Scritto da Circe.


----------

